# Pay Bills IN MX from USA and Cnd



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks interesting.. and its very reasonable in cost..



https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...heir-families-around-the-world-213007469.html


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Looks interesting.. and its very reasonable in cost..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...heir-families-around-the-world-213007469.html


I assume you have no connection to the company?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I guess I'm unclear as to what this really is. I went to this company website and all I really see is a definition for an API (application programming interface) for their services. I suppose, if I wanted to use their service, that I have the ability to code up my own transactions - but I'm not sure many other people who are today using Western Union to send remittances have that ability. There is no GUI to create accounts, setup recurring payments, nothing.

Somewhere it mentioned $3 USD per transaction. So using my recurring Sky bill of 429 pesos (or lets say $22 USD) their fee is nearly 14 % ! That is not to mention the foreign exchange fees (the exchange rate) which apparently get set once a day.

Seems like a bunch of media hype - I must be missing something....


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Somebody already made an app for this, it’s called Simple Pay. I don’t know how much they charge, wait, in their FAQ they say it’s free. I guess they make their money off the exchange rate?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> I guess I'm unclear as to what this really is. I went to this company website and all I really see is a definition for an API (application programming interface) for their services. I suppose, if I wanted to use their service, that I have the ability to code up my own transactions - but I'm not sure many other people who are today using Western Union to send remittances have that ability. There is no GUI to create accounts, setup recurring payments, nothing.
> 
> Somewhere it mentioned $3 USD per transaction. So using my recurring Sky bill of 429 pesos (or lets say $22 USD) their fee is nearly 14 % ! That is not to mention the foreign exchange fees (the exchange rate) which apparently get set once a day.
> 
> Seems like a bunch of media hype - I must be missing something....


I got the impression from the web site, that it is aimed at companies, but I don't understand why a company would be interested given that a very small fraction of their customers are immigrants.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Regalii seems to be providing a financial 'platform' upon which transaction across national boundaries can occur - kind of like SWIFT (I'm guessing). Their 'customers' must be companies like Western Union (or their competitors) who - in a sense - want to cut out the need on the receiving end for the recipient to have to visit 'someplace' to ultimately get the monies where they really need to be (CFE, Sky, Telmex). I'm sure Regalii makes something on the transaction and I'm sure the company providing an interface to them is making something as well - but I suppose Regalii could provide a kick-back of sorts. No idea.

Perhaps - from a Mexico point of view - Regalii provides a layer on top of a SPEI transfer. The monies probably go into one of their banks in Mexico City and are disbursed from there to whatever tracking info the sender provides. ?

I don't see us ever needing this service. What I really would like to see is a Quicken-Like application for our Mexican accounts. Something that could automatically pull down all our 'checking' / investment info with the push of a button...

Edit : Having said all that - one of the 'angels' behind this company is Marc Andreseen (founder of Netscape and on the board of Facebook, ebay, HP ...) so there is something there.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

No I have Zero Connection with this Company... and I admit , I did it as a quick read.. I instantly remembered but with great detail and displeasure, what a PITA it was to get bills paid, back in the day.. Water Electric Phone Taxes Car Insurance .. Cozumel now has what they are calling smart meters but they ARE NOT! That's a TOTAL Cluster.. you know what and IMHO very typical.. ...... I guess I should have reread the material and spent more time thinking it through before posting the link.. I didn't  



TundraGreen said:


> I assume you have no connection to the company?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> No I have Zero Connection with this Company... and I admit , I did it as a quick read.. I instantly remembered but with great detail and displeasure, what a PITA it was to get bills paid, back in the day.. Water Electric Phone Taxes Car Insurance .. Cozumel now has what they are calling smart meters but they ARE NOT! That's a TOTAL Cluster.. you know what and IMHO very typical.. ...... I guess I should have reread the material and spent more time thinking it through before posting the link.. I didn't


No problem - who knows - it might be a great investment opportunity


----------

